# Gladys Holman House, Cornwall 2011



## flava (Feb 15, 2011)

THE 'FINEST house' in Camborne is standing neglected and boarded up, four years after being purchased for conversion into luxury flats.

The house, originally called Rosewarne, was built by wealthy mine owner William Harris. It was later acquired by the Holman family, and when it became a care home was named after the wife of one of the directors.

It was also used for some years by the Holman's engineering company as offices and the front porch was a popular spot for many local organisations wanting group photos.

The house was sold by Scope because it was no longer appropriate for the needs of its residents.

Scope now runs Rosewarne, a new development caring for sufferers of cerebral palsy.


Nothing has happened since then and Highgrove is now trying to sell the property for £250,000.


----------



## muppet (Feb 15, 2011)

good find there mate nice pics . looks like a trip to cambourne for me thanks for posting


----------



## highcannons (Feb 15, 2011)

Fantastic building, nice one!


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 15, 2011)

Well spotted Flava. sounds cheap. If only I had £250k spare....


----------



## flava (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello 114 hope your all good mate we will have to meet up soon mate if your free


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes no probs sounds good. Just need to suss out somewhere to explore...


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 16, 2011)

Very interesting, what a great find.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 16, 2011)

What a lovely building....a good find!


----------



## krisan (Feb 17, 2011)

what a beautiful building!


----------

